# Sticky  Guidelines for Camping Tips Section



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This section is for posting camping tips, tricks, hints etc.. If you have a good tip, start a new thread for it which will make reading through them easier for everyone. Tips can be for camping in general, tent/primitive camping, RV camping or other. The more we all share, the more we all learn.


----------

